# Epiweb or hygrolon?



## keithrs (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm building a 40 gal. Terrarium and wanted to see what the "experts" have to say about these products. I will be growing mini cloud forest plants and will use it for the background and branches. But any advice on these products will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought ray had epi web but it's eco web and he can answer a lot of questions about it. what is hygrolon?


----------



## Ray (Apr 2, 2013)

I have "EcoWeb", not Epiweb, although they are essentially the same. They are both nonwoven polyester matting about an inch thick. They DO NOT wick water, and only hold tiny droplets, so if used as a mounting material, you have to water the plants normally and regularly.

Hygrolon is another product from Mikael Karlbom (the Epiweb guy in Sweden). It is a roughly 1/8" thick, synthetic fabric that absorbs and holds water well. It does wick, but in my experience, not enough for a passive tray at the bottom to keep more than about 6" height moist. Of course, the ambient humidity will affect that. Many folks apply it over a structure made of EcoWeb or Epiweb, to provide the moisture over an airy substrate.

I think I may have a domestic source of something a bit better, but am still in the testing stage.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a EcoWeb pot from Ray for a vanda, much to my surprise the roots are not growing thru it, not even attaching but it seems happy so I'm leavin' it alone!


----------



## Ray (Apr 2, 2013)

That's funny, they penetrate it like mad for me!


Ray Barkalow (via Tapatalk)


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm trying epiweb with a layer of hygrolon over it, which is the newest hot thing, I guess. Seems to work, but I've only been playing with it for a few months. I do like the hygrolon as a concept, but I haven't had that much experience with it yet. It won't work as a mount by itself, it doesn't have any rigidity. Need to cover something with it, or put it in a frame of some sort.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys and gals.... I'm not to worried about wicking as I will have a Mistking setup. What I'm curious about is how hard is it to remove a plant that is over grown or you just want to change it up a bit? 

Rob, Do you think it worth putting hygrolon over the epiweb if moisture is supplied via misters? 

Ray, Since Ecoweb is similar. How well does it hold water with high humidity and good air movement? 

Do you guys think there's a better product to use for the background?


----------



## Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have regular watering going on, and frequently enough, you won't need the hygrolon.

Epiweb and EcoWeb are nonwoven plastic, made from recycled PETE water/soda bottles, bonded together with another polymer. The material itself does not absorb water at all; as I said earlier, it can only hold droplets in the web. The stuff is pretty light, and if you submerge it, then lift it our of the water, it only holds about 2% of its weight in water.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 3, 2013)

Cork flats are my first choice. Tree fern, if I could be reasonably sure it was sustainably harvested, would be my real first choice, but I can't bring myself to believe that it is ecologically sound.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 20, 2015)

Bump to see if Ray has every found a similar material to Hygrolon.


----------



## eteson (Jan 20, 2015)

check for Aquamat in first rays


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 20, 2015)

Category not found.  Bummer.


----------



## eteson (Jan 20, 2015)

He used to have it...


----------



## goods (Jan 20, 2015)

Chris, if Ray doesn't have it any more, look into Spyra from Folius Enterprises.


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2015)

I choose cork bark for mounts and have never found anything better or look more natural.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 21, 2015)

I do remember I read in some forum - but this may be years ago - that it was a pain to remove a overgrown plant. In the end, all roots got cut.


----------



## Ray (Jan 21, 2015)

AquaMat was an improved, less-expensive competitor to Hygrolon.

The demand for the product, plus its cost from the manufacturer, made me decide to discontinue it or jack up the price to Hygrolon levels, and I decided on the former.

Dev, at folius.com, who used to be the US distributor for Hygrolon, now has a material closer to AquaMat , called "Spyra". Take a look at that.


----------

